# Aussie moving to the US ... advice



## airborne (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi guys,

new member here, but have been reading for a while.

I'm 90% certain I'll be taking up the option of a J-1 visa for the USA within the next few months, as I'm a recent university graduate. The prospect of living and working in the USA is hugely exciting for me, as it's something I've always wanted to do, even for a short period of time. It's also quite daunting too, being away from all your friends and family.

I'm a big surfer, snowboarder and general outdoors person and have always loved California, so am aiming at setting myself up somewhere around LA for the short term. 

I've stayed in Pasadena and around the San Gabriel valley area before on previous holidays, and found it reasonably pleasant with quick access to alot of stuff around LA. What are peoples thoughts on this area, and recommendations on other areas?

Are there any good website besides craigslist to find lodging with other people, preferably other Aussies in the LA area? Are there any cheap, longer term rentals like hotels that people can recommend? I doubt I will be able to secure work before I go over, so didn't want to set up a proper rental property and pay out a bond in the case that I may move somewhere else.

In terms of networking with other Aussies who live in LA, are there any other good websites, forums that can help out?

Cheers 

Daniel


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

airborne said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> new member here, but have been reading for a while.
> 
> ...


Well, the area you mention is expensive and the unemployment rate is pretty high - currently at 11.8%. But I guess it all depends what you're bringing to the table. I myself tested the market over there by applying for one job and was called right away, so who knows at this point...

As for the forums, you can visit, "Mates Up Over"

Mates Up-Over Pub - Australians in America Support Community


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Good Luck!! Hope it all works out for you. We live over the other-side in NYC.


----------



## miss omy (Feb 9, 2010)

Im up in SF- it's 4 hours to tahoe = awesome snow boarding and wakeboarding.

I like the vibe here


----------

